# Terrestrial and Arboreal Tanks -Post Yours



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey everyone. I was thinking that it would be nice to have a thread where people post pictures of terrestial (horizontal) tanks and arboreal (vert). If it is ok, I would like to use some of the better examples for reference in this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/beginner-discussion/topic38749.html

These pictures will serve as a reference tool.

If you have tanks with good leaf litter, or even better, if you have pictures of natural dart frog environements please post those. I would like to show examples of what the real habitat looks like.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

This is my luec viv. It is a little of both, and they use every square inch of it.








This is my imitator viv. Arboreal to say the least, but the floor has lots of leaf litter they hunt springs in.








My citronella viv, a completely terrestrial set up.








My intermedius viv. Lots of leaf litter.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I see some plant swaping in out future  
Thanks for getting the ball rolling on this. Good vert set-ups seem easy to come by, good terrestial not so much. Your Cit tank is very nice, I had already been eye balling a few of these for the thread. I want to get a bunch more before I post the pictures. Beautiful tanks Brian.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

From someone who builds tanks like the ones I've seen of yours, I'm still a total newb compared to you but I'm flattered none the less! :wink:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I really like your tanks. Everyone has a style, and it is cool to see that. There so many I envy and a long list of ones I would like to own. I think we always admire someone elses approach to a build, it's refreshing. I look at some of the crazy European designs, and they are great, but sometimes a simple design is just as alluring.

Hopefully some of you others can post some shots.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Anyone else have tank shots they wish to include? Don't let brian steal the show.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I will post mine once it is complete...hopefully by then end of the holiday weekend.
Candy


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I think it only fair to mention that most likely 99+% of all of the vivs possibly shown will be truly terrestrial tanks. I had a 600 gal once I would ,maybe, consider arboreal, but maybe not. It was more vert than horizontal.

Rich


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes, these are realitive terms. I will be sure to add that in the article when I update it again. There have been some good discussions on this before, with you Ed and Corey weighing in.


----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's a somewhat up to date picture of a 66 gal custom vert that I made last year for a group of Tarapoto Imitators. It measures 24W x 21D x 32H. My little guys use just about every inch and surface of this tank hunting for FF's and springs!









Here's a more terrestrial tank that I've got a couple more of the same frogs in.









Ross.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretyy cool tanks!!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

My imitator tank, its actually grown in some more since this picture. Please excuse the glare.








Ill post pictures of the freshly planted retic tank and the terrib tank when I can get some good pics. I have a couple more in the works as well but they are a little ways off yet


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

You don't have room for any more, Sarah. Just put the plants down and walk away.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> You don't have room for any more, Sarah. Just put the plants down and walk away.


 :lol: 

You can come plant my tank any day if you are suffering from withdrawls. Your tank looks great.
Candy


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

:lol: Thanks Ron... Hi my name is Sarah and I have a plant addiction.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Sarah! (love your tanks)


Anyone else? I am still holding off on updating that thread.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

sarah,

as you would say, that tank is 'bitchin'.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> as you would say, that tank is 'bitchin'.


Word. :mrgreen:


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

flyangler18 said:


> > as you would say, that tank is 'bitchin'.
> 
> 
> Word. :mrgreen:


werd up fam
*does papaG gang handsign*


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

:lol: You guys crack me up.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

it has a 18 inch by 18 base with plently of floor to roam 

and is 24 in tall 

with the black velvet and ghost wood they have access to the upper reagions were they spend most of there time around the red brom in the center back


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Wow,my tanks are bad compared to everyones.I make real simple tanks.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Bump, anyone else?


----------

